
Bringing Early Modern Manuscript Recipes into a 21st Century Kitchen - benbreen
http://www.archivejournal.net/issue/4/notes-queries/cooking-in-the-archives-bringing-early-modern-manuscript-recipes-into-a-twenty-first-century-kitchen/
======
Finnucane
I actually got to have some of this cake:

[https://blogs.harvard.edu/houghton/2015/12/11/baking-
emily-d...](https://blogs.harvard.edu/houghton/2015/12/11/baking-emily-
dickinsons-black-cake/)

It was pretty good. Very fruity.

------
woliveirajr
Go to [https://rarecooking.com/](https://rarecooking.com/) and read the
updated (?) recipes.

